# KAYAK FISHING TIP # 87 (Rigging) Polyethylene Backing Plates.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

KAYAK FISHING TIP # 87 (Rigging) Polyethylene Backing Plates.

I?ve used stainless steel fender washers for backing plates but they do not conform to the curvature of the inside of a yak.

When attaching anything that must support a heavy load on a kayak, consider using discs or rectangles cut from Polyethylene. (I cut backing plates from kayak hatch cut outs or even an old garbage can.) I usually back these with washers much smaller than fender washers.

When I attach anything in an area where there is a tight curvature, I heat the backing plate before installing it. After heating, the backing plate will conform perfectly to the curvature of the yak, giving maximum strength without distortion of the yak. You will definitely need heavy gloves for handling the heated backing plate and you will need to move fast before it becomes rigid again. 

When I encounter a particularly difficult installation, I often pre-bend the backing plate by heating it and holding against the outside of a similar curvature while it cools.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

And a cheap source of 3/6" to 1/4" heavy duty stuff is a poly cutting board from say Wal-Fart.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU HEAT WITH ? A GUN OR STICK IN THE OVEN?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm kinda scared of heating it in the oven. If I screwed up and smoked up the house, I'd die. Sharon would make sure of that.

I use an old heat gun. Harbor Freight has them on sale for $20 from time to time. I never tried boiling them. I don't know if that would work or not. Hang on, I'll go try it and check in in a few minutes.

Ken


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I actually tried this last night, then got a phone call and forgot to post the results. It takes more heat than 212 degrees F. I figured as much but I had to give it a shot. Actually, it stands to reason because your yak gets mighty hot out in the sun.

I boiled a small piece cut from a yak hatch cut-out for about 5 minutes. It felt about as stiff as it did when cold.

If you don't have a heat gun, you can use your car exhaust. I know this works because I have done it.

"Inquiring minds" you know.


----------

